

Minimum-wage offensive could speed arrival of robot-powered restaurants - rpm4321
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/capitalbusiness/minimum-wage-offensive-could-speed-arrival-of-robot-powered-restaurants/2015/08/16/35f284ea-3f6f-11e5-8d45-d815146f81fa_story.html

======
hwstar
If machines do take over, maybe we should have raised the minimum wage sooner.
If robots can do the job better than humans, why did the restaurant owners
drag their feet? Maybe they thought they could continue to exploit low wage
workers, and not invest in more efficient plant and equipment?

